
My God, It’s Full of Dots - alberto_ol
http://bit-player.org/2019/my-god-its-full-of-dots
======
ysavir
In case the author is reading this:

> Sorry. My program and your browser are not getting along. None of the
> interactive elements of this page will work. Could you try a different
> browser? Current versions of Chrome, Firefox, and Safari seem to work.

The message is very appreciated. However, the way it blends seamlessly into
the text around makes it seem like a natural part of the article. At first I
thought it was intentional and that the article was going to be commentary on
sites that don't work well on some or most browsers. Adding something to
distinguish this text from the rest, and show that there is an actual element
on the page missing, may be helpful here.

(and for clarity's sake, this was triggered because I hadn't whitelisted JS on
the site. It worked fine once I allowed it)

~~~
MrGilbert
> (and for clarity's sake, this was triggered because I hadn't whitelisted JS
> on the site. It worked fine once I allowed it)

Oh well... Because it didn't load for me, I though it got "hugged to death" by
HN. Smart-Me™ went over to archive.org and happily discovered that it got
already indexed. I skimmed the article and was confused. Obviously,
archive.org does not mirror the javascript - so it will never execute. I
didn't notice the message was an actual error either.

------
onemoresoop
It does load for me after more than a minute which is understandably caused by
the hug of death.

------
codefreq
It does not open.

~~~
shakna
20,450ms TTFB for me. Which is extremely long.

However the demonstrations are great, and some of the programs are inherently
computationally expensive, so its sort of expected.

~~~
css
26.79s for the document and 29.90s for the stylesheet (123kb and 9.7kb,
respectively) in series for me. Took over 60s for all the content to load.

~~~
vanderZwan
I'm wondering what is causing the congestion - it's not exactly a lot of data

~~~
laumars
Probably just volume of traffic rather than the size of the assets. Not
everyone's personal site is hosted on auto-scaling could services et al. So
often you'll see stuff get "hugged to death" (as it's affectionately known)
just due to the site's own popularity.

------
AndrewStephens
I love this type of long, interactive deep-dive into a particular topic. The
site is loading veeeery slowly but it is worth waiting a minute for it to
appear. So much content to ingest.

------
gigama
Very cool, exploring math visually like this fills me with harmonic happiness.

